# Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?



## Hauersumpfler (13. September 2019)

*Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand was von BeQuiets Silent Loops? Die sind von deren Webseite verschwunden und kaum noch irgendwo zu bekommen.
Ich wollte für den neuen Rechner eigentlich eine 360er kaufen und weiß jetzt nicht was ich stattdessen kaufen soll. Auf Facebook hat mir BeQuiet leider nicht geantwortet :/


----------



## Frontline25 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*

Ist mir seit nem Monat auch aufgefallen, konnte aber nirgens eine News darüber finden...
Etwas schade, da sie eine der wenigen AIOs (oder einzige) war, die komplett auf Kupfer setzte

(Hatte aber wohl eine Pumpen schwäche)


----------



## Narbennarr (14. September 2019)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*

Ich hatte vor Wochen schon Gerüchte gehört, dasss die Silent Loop EOL ist. Gab ja auch nicht wenige Berichte bzgl Pumpenprobleme. Die Kupferthematik finde ich überbewertet, aber da kann man auch ne Thermalright nehmen, wenns unbedingt sein muss.
Ansonsten gibts zahlreiche AiOs die der SL überlegen sind (Deepcool, Corsair Pro...)


----------



## Dragon AMD (14. September 2019)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*

Bei meiner Silent loop 240 ist auch die Pumpe verreckt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sinchilla (14. September 2019)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*

Wenn man sich die Bewertungenn auf diversen Portalen über die SL ließt, sollte man einen großen Bogen um die machen.

Die Systeme von Alpha Cool sind auch mit Kupferradiator.

Ich bin auch zu einer AIO gewechselt, CORSAIR Hydro Series H115i PRO RGB.

Ich hatte Basteldrang und sie musste WIRKLICH silent sein. Das Ding ist richtig leise!


----------



## Narbennarr (14. September 2019)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*

Alphacool hat ja auch die SL gebaut und in den AiOs (außer Extreme) ist die gleiche Pumpe verbaut  Wenn man also der SL nicht traut....


----------



## Dragon AMD (14. September 2019)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*

Ich setzte nun lieber auf Luftkühler.

Da ich fast jede Cpu köpfe sind die Temperaturen eh richtig gut. 

Im Vergleich zu der SL kann ich sagen sind identisch oder besser mit einem guten Cpu Luftkühler.

Nur das aussehen ist bei Cpu Luftkühlern ja nicht so wie bei Aio's.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hauersumpfler (14. September 2019)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was der Vorteil eines Kupferradiators ist. Die Corshair H150i hatte ich mir kurz angesehen, die gefällt mir aber designtechnisch nicht wirklich mit ihrem Silber, obwohl ich das RGB mag.
Anscheinend kann man aber die Flüssigkeit nicht nachfüllen, habe ich bei meiner aktuellen SilentLoop aber nie gebraucht. Die hat zwar ein paarmal komisch gepfiffen am Anfang, seit dem läuft sie aber eigentlich problemlos.


----------



## sinchilla (14. September 2019)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*



> Ich habe keine Ahnung, was der Vorteil eines Kupferradiators ist. Die Corshair H150i hatte ich mir kurz angesehen, die gefällt mir aber designtechnisch nicht wirklich mit ihrem Silber, obwohl ich das RGB mag.
> Anscheinend kann man aber die Flüssigkeit nicht nachfüllen, habe ich bei meiner aktuellen SilentLoop aber nie gebraucht. Die hat zwar ein paarmal komisch gepfiffen am Anfang, seit dem läuft sie aber eigentlich problemlos.​



der Kupferradiator ist ein besserer Leiter, nicht nur elektrischen Sinne sondern auch bei Wärme. Der andere Vorteil, bzw. Nachteil bei Aluminiumradiatoren liegt daran, dass das Kupfer edler als Aluminium ist und daher das Aluminium das Kupfer korrodieren lässt.
Dieser Prozess wird mithilfe von diversen Zusätzen im Kühlwasser versucht zu verlangsamen.



> Alphacool hat ja auch die SL gebaut und in den AiOs (außer Extreme) ist die gleiche Pumpe verbaut ​ Wenn man also der SL nicht traut....​


 ich halte viel auf alphacool aber der bequiet AIO is einiges schief gelaufen...ich denke es liegt daran, dass die pumpe saugt und nicht drückt, wie es ihr eigentlicher Job ist.
Ich hab 5 Jahre Garantie auf die Corsair, wenn sie vorher den Löffel abgibt, schick ich sie ein.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. September 2019)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*

Die Pumpe saugt nicht (kann sie gar nicht). Der Wasserfluss ist nur andersrum als üblich


----------



## Abductee (15. September 2019)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Pumpe saugt nicht (kann sie gar nicht). Der Wasserfluss ist nur andersrum als üblich


Von der BeQuiet-Homepage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (15. September 2019)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Kupferthematik finde ich überbewertet,


Kommt halt drauf an was man vor hat: Klick


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2019)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Von der BeQuiet-Homepage:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, Werbeflyer. Die Pumpe dreht aber nur anders herum, das ist alles.


----------



## Abductee (15. September 2019)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*

Ändert nix daran das die Pumpe das Wasser durch die Kühlfinnen ansaugt und nicht reinpresst.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2019)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ändert nix daran das die Pumpe das Wasser durch die Kühlfinnen ansaugt und nicht reinpresst.



Na ja, der Kreislauf ist halt anders herum. 
Ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran, dass die Dinger Murks waren. Hatte ja selbst diverse 280er gehabt. Keiner hat länger als 3 Monate durchgehalten. Einer war sogar nach ein paar Tagen im Eimer.
bin neugierig, ob BeQuiet sich da noch mal rantraut oder den Ausflug in die Wasserkästen als Lehrgeld abbucht.


----------



## Opa57 (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*

Hallo, ich habe mit beQuiet dierkt kontakt aufgenommen und habe folgende Antwort erhalten: 

"die Silent Loop ist mittlerweile EOL (End Of Life) und wird auch nicht mehr produziert.
Der Grund dafür ist, dass hier Platz für ein neues Produkt gemacht wurde.

Wann genau, können wir Ihnen allerdings noch nicht kommunizieren."


----------



## type_o (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*

Vllt kommt nun BeQuiet dieses Jahr mit einer AIO, welche die Mißerfolge der ersten Reihe wieder gut macht. 
Ich hoffe darauf!


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Silent Loops nicht mehr verfügbar?*

Der Silent Loop 2 soll im Laufe des Jahres kommen. Wann genau sagt aber niemand.
Mal abwarten.


----------

